# Caring for a cat after knee surgery



## emmamac (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, 

Does anyone have any tips for caring for a cat after knee surgery? Our 3 yr old Maine Coon had knee surgery last week and we confined him, as per the surgeons instructions, in an enclosure that we built specially for him. Unfortunately, he has since damaged his knee so badly that he had to go back under the knife today and have the whole thing reconstructed.

We know he doesn't like being confined but that's what he has to go through to get better and we cannot afford to let him do anymore damage to that knee because there's only so many times it can be rebuilt. 

Has anyone been through this that can give us some tips?

Oh, just to give you the full story he will have to go through the same surgery on the other knee in 6 weeks time so he'll be out of action for 3 months.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor little sausage  Wish I could help. *Bump*


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Since you mention both knees require surgery is this to correct medial patella luxation by any chance?

This is the one difficulty with cage rest as it defeats the purpose with a non-compliant patient. Think you need to discuss this further with your vet but I would suggest confining him to a small room ( no furniture to prevent jumping ) instead. Another possiblity would be putting the limb in a cast which would help to restrict movement. Also if it is the above condition, I would discuss the possiblity of any non-surgical options with your vet as this isn't always necessary.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Since you mention both knees require surgery is this to correct medial patella luxation by any chance?


I'm not quite sure what this is, or whether it's what my old boy Triftji had - he tore a knee ligament, and because he would get the vet's bandage off within half an hour every time (four attempts), he was sent for reconstructive surgery, taking material from I-can't-remember-where to build a new ligament.

It was magic. He hobbled for a couple of days, and not being especially active, he wasn't trying to leap up onto anything so it wasn't necessary to confine him (although he wasn't allowed outdoors). After a week or so, he was given a clean bill of health by the surgeon, and was like new again thereafter.


----------



## emmamac (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Thanks for the posts.

It is medial patella luxation. I have spoken to the orthopaedic surgeon in great length about how to confine him and how to treat him but I'm really worried that he will do himself even more damage in the same enclosure that he was in last week.

The vet feels that he will be fine in the same enclosure but that's where he did the damage after the first operation. I'm at the point where I don't trust that he will be safe.

I had an update from the vets this morning and apparently he is trying to attack all of the vet nurses and that is not like him at all. He's a gentle giant who wouldn't hurt a fly (except for the juicy ones)

I think I'm going to take a week off next week to be with him and just have him in a dog crate wherever I am. It's the only way I can make sure that he is safe.

It's not ideal but as long as he has TLC, food, water, a bed and a litter tray I'm hoping he will be fine.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, thought it might be MPL. Poor thing doesn't sound happy at all and I know orthopaedic surgery can be very painful. Additionally keeping a younger ( and some older! ) animal confined can be very difficult indeed, if not impossible.

I do hope you've more luck with a crate and hopefully he'll be more settled with you around. Apart from Feliway or Zylene, not sure what else to suggest really except immobilising the limb as much as possible.

Best of luck and hope he's better on this occasion.


----------



## Lauren1234 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey There!

My name is Lauren and I am new to this forum. A lot of good advice and topics to read upon!

In response to the knee surgery post......I feel your pain. I have an 8 month old Russian Blue that just had bilateral Medial Patella Luxation surgery last Friday. The recouperation is really hard on the both of us. I live alone and have no help with him.

He was on strong pain meds for the first 3 days (long lasting pain injection)- so he was quiet and sleepy. When that wore off, the chaos began.

I have him in a closet (4x5) with padded sides, litter pan with yesterdays news in it, and lots of toys, food, etc......but nothing makes him happy. He has an ecollar on and rams his head against the door all night. I try to keep him stiil, but he wants to run and play. I take him to a kitty day care during the day so that he can be watched constantly in confinement and to tire him out.....but I have slept on the floor with him the past week because he is so wound up.

He is on alother round of antibiotics because he licked a part of the incision and made it red and inflamed. 

I am trying my best to make him happy and not in pain. He doctor did a wonderful job....the knees are holding and pins are still in place. But I don't know if I can take another 5 weeks of this. 

Any advice?? Any words of wisdome form anyone??

Thanks 
Lauren


----------



## emmamac (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Lauren, 
Looks like we're going through the same pain at the mo. kafka has had 2 ops on one knee (he totally bust the first op) and we've got the second booked in 7weeks time.

We originally Kafka in a specially built enclosure but since coming home last night he's now in a dog crate. I'm taking a week off to be with him and make sure he doesn't do it again. He has totally refused the ecollar so I'm looking into the soft inflatable ones. They seem to be a bit nicer and less uncomfortable but I'm unsure if they will keep him away from his stitches.

Hang in there, chin up and keep moving forward :crazy:

I wish we had kitty day care round here. That would make life a lot easier


----------

